# VSL return policy?



## szurcio (Apr 13, 2020)

Does the 30-day VSL return policy apply to items purchased from their distributors (in my case: Best Service)? I'm having second thoughts about a library I just bought.


----------



## Piotrek K. (Apr 13, 2020)

Try to get @Ben attention or ask them directly - the fastest solution.


----------



## Ben (Apr 14, 2020)

Thanks @Piotrek K. 

@szurcio No, please get in touch with the distributor and ask them what their policy is.
Our return policy is only valid if the product was bought directly in our webshop. The resellers have their own policies.

https://www.vsl.info/tutorials/faqs/sales#return-policy


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 14, 2020)

Ben said:


> Thanks @Piotrek K.
> 
> @szurcio No, please get in touch with the distributor and ask them what their policy is.
> Our return policy is only valid if the product was bought directly in our webshop. The resellers have their own policies.
> ...


 
OTH _ VSL's Claudia Hula has been superb when this type of Support required !  
When one BBO lib purchased, mainly as Trial, from 3rd Pty - Ilio, credit was triggered and received very promptly. 

_BestSvc could be quite different per @ Ben tho. Just wanted to give kudos to Claudia and VSL !_


----------



## Drjay (Apr 14, 2020)

I talked to VSL support a couple of weeks ago and they told me VSL switched to a 14-day return policy. I think this in line with European regulations.


----------



## Ben (Apr 14, 2020)

Drjay said:


> I talked to VSL support a couple of weeks ago and they told me VSL switched to a 14-day return policy. I think this in line with European regulations.


That's correct, as stated in the link I posted above. The reason for this change is to minimize paperwork. But in most cases 14 days should be enough to know if you want to keep the software or not.
If you have any concerns or questions feel free to contact us before purchase at [email protected]


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 14, 2020)

Is that a recent change? A month ago or so I bought something from BestService and shortly later VSL added some more sale products and I wanted to back out of the first sale in order to buy one larger sale (and use vouchers), etc..but BestService told me they couldn't do it once the VSL product had been authorized by me through elicensor. They specifically said this was a limitation from VSL, not from them.

Did this 14 day policy go into effect recently?


----------



## Ben (Apr 14, 2020)

The 14-days policy is now active for about a month or so. But we know that not all users are aware of that change from day one.

Regarding your experience with BestService: I can't comment that, simply because I don't know that (I'm more familiar with the technical stuff ).
In these cases it's best to drop us a mail and we will come back to you asap with an answer


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 14, 2020)

I'll keep that in mind for next time. It wasn't that big of a deal, I just wanted to use my vouchers more. They said the way they sell VSL stuff is through some kind of internet connection to you guys and that this connection (at that time) did not allow refunds once the software was registered through licensor. Anyway, if it comes up again next time I'll inquire further. Its possible that was before you changed the policy.


----------



## Sovereign (Jul 13, 2021)

Yumin Wu said:


> hi, ben,
> I have returned a product 14 days ago, But I still have not received refund from vsl. instead I have received a credit note from vsl.
> I am confused now. Could you help me on this? Thanks a lot.
> Yumin Wu


Not sure it's wise to post personal data. Anyway, the invoice is dated the ninth, it's now just the thirteenth after the credit invoice. A bit more patience? I'm sure the refund is coming. Why not simply mail Claudia, she's quick to respond.


----------



## Ben (Jul 13, 2021)

@Yumin Wu You can also always PM me if you have personalized questions!


----------

